# CZ P10M -when is it coming?



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

I have the CZ 75D, P10S and the P07, still looking for a EDC smaller than the S, I'd settle for a Rami, but i can't fine at a decent price ($800-ouch!). Curious if anyone has heard when the 10M will reach the US. It's already in Europe. Anybody???


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

That's what I heard, from a CZ employee, as well. Something about it not meeting US import regs for handguns. If they built it here it'd be ok. But not imported.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Is here.


----------

